# Do you really need to offer water?



## jerkstore1972

It just comes off the your bottom line. 

Who doesn't offer water and who does? What difference has it made?


----------



## ChitownMark

I offered water in the past but now with all these fees and cuts I don't.


----------



## Jeff212

Never offered, pretty arrogant if a person ordering a cheap ride in a average passenger car expects water.....


----------



## LisaB

I quit uber with a 4.87. I never offered anything but a safe trip to their destination with a pleasant disposition.


----------



## Just Some Guy

I tried when I first started, just ended up with half empty bottles in my back seat, so I stopped. That was when the minimum fare here was $10, I wouldn't even consider it now.


----------



## Joanne

I don't. It's too much of a hassle to try and keep it cold, and no one wants warm water.


----------



## ChitownMark

Also if you guys offer water then people expect water from everyone. They will drink your water and not tip.


----------



## UberSF

I did in the beginning and had same issue as "just some guy" I do keep a couple water bottles in my small cooler though. If asked and i have one left i give it up. Only 3o cents no biggie cuz i get the cheap stuff.


----------



## Nikita

today i`ve made 20 rides nobody took water


----------



## Oc_DriverX

UberSF said:


> I did in the beginning and had same issue as "just some guy" I do keep a couple water bottles in my small cooler though. If asked and i have one left i give it up. Only 3o cents no biggie cuz i get the cheap stuff.


If asked, I will give a rider water, or if I am just feeling generous I will offer it. It is rare these days that I give out water on more than one ride a night. It just seemed that too many of the customers who took the water would just leave the empties on my floor afterwards. In that case, they wasted my money and my time.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Trouble is there's always going to be other drivers offering water, and they're the ones who are likely to get 5 stars, especially among the regular riders.


----------



## Spanky

I have a 4.83 Uber over 1100 rides and have never offered water. Lyft 8.47 over 200 rides no water either. Passengers don't care a along as you get them from point A to point B efficiently.


----------



## UberSF

That's ridiculous If 5 stars is the result of offering water.


----------



## grams777

I just keep a few hidden in the console or in a back door. Hardly anyone takes them, but I have some just in case it's appropriate.


----------



## UberGirl

I usually have a case of water in the trunk for myself and occasionally I'll offer it to the riders when helping them to put luggage in the trunk, some decline, some accept, but the most ridiculous time was when one of the 2 snobbish passengers was loading the luggage and just grabbed a bottle without even asking. Needless to say it wasn't the only of his faults, just no respect for such people whatsoever


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Maybe they thought the water was for the passengers anyway. Still rude though.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Water is so cheap, $1.80 for a pack of 12 mini bottles, it can't hurt to have it.


----------



## LookyLou

I offer water, gum, cheap candies and chargers. Now that I am doing this with the GOasis unit it looks very nice and is very easy to monitor since everything is right next to me on the console. The items I offer are very inexpensive and very few actually take anything. Probably costs me at most a few bucks per week, but I think I get some credit for having the offerings even with those that don't partake.

In about 10 hours so far this week I have given away 3 bottles of water (.30 cents) a hand full of Starbursts (maybe .10 cents) and 2 packs of gum (.34 cent) 2 people used the chargers (.00 cents), but just about every rider has commented on my offerings and the unit.


----------



## kalo

UberSF said:


> That's ridiculous If 5 stars is the result of offering water.


From the guy who will not turn off the radio if requested. Interesting.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I only give out advice and cooking tips !


----------



## mp775

Yes it's required. And cash tipping is not allowed because it's included in the fare 

I've never offered anything but a moving seat, 4.79. Even had riders ask for gum or an iPhone 5 charger and still give me 5 stars.


----------



## kalo

Orlando_Driver said:


> I only give out advice and cooking tips !


How long should I cook my Risotto?


----------



## kalo

LookyLou said:


> I offer water, gum, cheap candies and chargers. Now that I am doing this with the GOasis unit it looks very nice and is very easy to monitor since everything is right next to me on the console. The items I offer are very inexpensive and very few actually take anything. Probably costs me at most a few bucks per week, but I think I get some credit for having the offerings even with those that don't partake.
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


Hope there is an airbag to catch that thing during any moderate accident. Might be the ONLY thing that causes injury to your passengers.


----------



## House_of_Elnino

would be funny if you had to break hard and a starburst or gum flew around car and hit a passenger in eye and he tries to sue uber because of it =)


----------



## kalo

House_of_Elnino said:


> would be funny if you had to break hard and a starburst or gum flew around car and hit a passenger in eye and he tries to sue uber because of it =)


Funny? Sorry Charlie.. It is YOU the driver who will be sued (and the developer of this device), In NO way would Uber be responsible. This GOasis thing is an injury just waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## grams777

kalo said:


> Funny? Sorry Charlie.. It is YOU the driver who will be sued, In NO way would Uber be responsible. This GOasis thing is an injury just waiting for an opportunity.


Maybe have an airbag option for it.


----------



## gizattack

I always offer water and Dentyne Ice chewing gum for every ride. 4.93/140 rides. It's like an automatic 5. Most of my dings are from being an idiot and missing a turn or trusting the Uber phone's GPS (a whole separate issue - it's horrible). Most people don't take the water. But when they do, I'm happy because I know I'm probably getting a 5 for that ride.

Another more interesting point is, drunks have a higher propensity to give lower stars in my opinion, but you'll make their ride more memorable if you do offer water. They're the ones who probably need it more so than the day time riders anyway. That probably saved me from a few 4 stars "just because" they were wasted. And who cares if they leave the bottles in the back. As long as Uber uses a star-rating system, my rating is first priority. As long as they're not spilling water, I don't care.


----------



## tranquilo

LookyLou said:


> I offer water, gum, cheap candies and chargers. Now that I am doing this with the GOasis unit it looks very nice and is very easy to monitor since everything is right next to me on the console. The items I offer are very inexpensive and very few actually take anything. Probably costs me at most a few bucks per week, but I think I get some credit for having the offerings even with those that don't partake.
> 
> In about 10 hours so far this week I have given away 3 bottles of water (.30 cents) a hand full of Starbursts (maybe .10 cents) and 2 packs of gum (.34 cent) 2 people used the chargers (.00 cents), but just about every rider has commented on my offerings and the unit.
> 
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


Looks nice! I offer the same type of items. People really do appreciate it. And yours gets extra kudos for presentation.


----------



## Driver8

I offer water to people who've just gotten off a plane after a long trip, are getting on a plane, or seem close to a hangover (early driver). The last group appreciates it the most.


----------



## LookyLou

kalo said:


> Hope there is an airbag to catch that thing during any moderate accident. Might be the ONLY thing that causes injury to your passengers.


If the accident is that bad I think we will be having to worry about more than some candies and water bottles flying around the car.

Just think about 5 smartphones (1 each for 4 pax plus your 2) and the pax purses and whatever might be in them flying around in said accident. Then what?

Maybe we should make sure there is nothing loose inside our cars before driving. I would also suggest that maybe all pax should be required to put there purses and phones in the trunk before taking off. Maybe large earrings and high heels should go in the trunk too.


----------



## kalo

LookyLou said:


> If the accident is that bad I think we will be having to worry about more than some candies and water bottles flying around the car.
> 
> Just think about 5 smartphones (1 each for 4 pax plus your 2) and the pax purses and whatever might be in them flying around in said accident. Then what?
> 
> Maybe we should make sure there is nothing loose inside our cars before driving. I would also suggest that maybe all pax should be required to put there purses and phones in the trunk before taking off. Maybe large earrings and high heels should go in the trunk too.


 I'm not talking about the candies. They are not quite the same as that relatively heavy plastic box put in front of the customers by the driver. In many moderate accidents these days, most people do ok with the airbags deploying. It is indeed wise to put items in the trunk in personal cars.


----------



## kalo

LookyLou said:


> Maybe we should make sure there is nothing loose inside our cars before driving. I would also suggest that maybe all pax should be required to put there purses and phones in the trunk before taking off. Maybe large earrings and high heels should go in the trunk too.


For your reading pleasure.

https://www.google.com/#q=+items+loose+in+a+car+crash


----------



## jakob

Dudes don't do anything other than drive normal, get them to their location and have a conversation only if they seem to want to talk.... Now best way to figure out if they dont is if they are on their phone texting, or if you ask them a question and you get one word answers just ask if they would like music and go about your business... That's it


----------



## OriginalGeek

244 trips, 4.9 rating, I never offer water. I bring 3-4 with me (2 for me), if someone asks they can have one. I simply ask how the passenger is doing, and if they seem like they want to talk, I talk, otherwise, I leave them alone.


----------



## LookyLou

kalo said:


> I'm not talking about the candies. They are not quite the same as that relatively heavy plastic box put in front of the customers by the driver. In many moderate accidents these days, most people do ok with the airbags deploying. It is indeed wise to put items in the trunk in personal cars.


You do realize that the box is not just sitting there right? It is strapped down tight with a heavy duty nylon strap to the console. The only way that the box is going anywhere is if the console become detached from the car.


----------



## kalo

LookyLou said:


> You do realize that the box is not just sitting there right? It is strapped down tight with a heavy duty nylon strap to the console. The only way that the box is going anywhere is if the console become detached from the car.


Yeah yeah.. Hope some of the other people reading here learned something from the information provided.


----------



## LookyLou

kalo said:


> Yeah yeah.. Hope some of the other people reading here learned something from the information provided.


Me too


----------



## drivingmisscrazy

As I said in the other water topic, my water days are over like Robin Williams.


----------



## LookyLou

drivingmisscrazy said:


> As I said in the other water topic, my water days are over like Robin Williams.


Not even funny


----------



## OldTownSean

drivingmisscrazy said:


> As I said in the other water topic, my water days are over like Robin Williams.


Hilarious


----------



## OldTownSean

kalo said:


> Funny? Sorry Charlie.. It is YOU the driver who will be sued (and the developer of this device), In NO way would Uber be responsible. This GOasis thing is an injury just waiting for an opportunity.


HAHA Sue an UBER DRIVER? After the latest price cut we have nothing to take! GOODLUCK!

#nobloodfromaturnip


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

I am frankly baffled that some people would even ask such question. WATER IS DIRT CHEAP! My gosh, we're talking 15 cents a bottle! And not every passenger takes on.... Out of 44 trips, I have given out 13 bottles! Merely two bucks worth of water! And as I said in a previous post, it can't hurt your rating and it may even help your rating, so take a chance and have bottles of water in your car... Again, it's only $0.15!


----------



## David Madrid

Spanky said:


> I have a 4.83 Uber over 1100 rides and have never offered water. Lyft 8.47 over 200 rides no water either. Passengers don't care a along as you get them from point A to point B efficiently.


Who cares as long as you keep your ratings high enough to not get deactivated uber is a few cents short of a bus ride here in l.a.


----------



## David Madrid

mp775 said:


> Yes it's required. And cash tipping is not allowed because it's included in the fare
> 
> I've never offered anything but a moving seat, 4.79. Even had riders ask for gum or an iPhone 5 charger and still give me 5 stars.


I don't try to get 5 star's I just try to give a good ride and it's not required so who cares only uber but does uber care about us with 20 percent cut.


----------



## David Madrid

OldTownSean said:


> HAHA Sue an UBER DRIVER? After the latest price cut we have nothing to take! GOODLUCK!
> 
> #nobloodfromaturnip


Yeah that was a good one! Sue the driver who don't make shot lol!


----------



## SeahawkTim

I recently got a 24-pack of 8 oz. bottles that I tuck into the pockets under the doors. Once those are gone, I will not be restocking. Sure it's only 17 cents a bottle; that's not the point. The point is, it's money comng out of my pocket when the constant reductions in driver gross pay is making margins ever smaller. I might need that $4 somewhere else in my budget now.


----------



## BrianA

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I am frankly baffled that some people would even ask such question. WATER IS DIRT CHEAP! My gosh, we're talking 15 cents a bottle! And not every passenger takes on.... Out of 44 trips, I have given out 13 bottles! Merely two bucks worth of water! And as I said in a previous post, it can't hurt your rating and it may even help your rating, so take a chance and have bottles of water in your car... Again, it's only $0.15!


Fine. Then uber can pay to buy it if its *only .15* a bottle, huh?


----------



## TrafficSlayer

I have a cooler in my car, I always offer water to airport fares. If it is going to be a short ride, I don't even mention the cooler. If the pax asks, I just say its my lunch. I refuse to give away anything to a min fare, especially if I had to wait on them!


----------



## cheerose

For those that offer water, do you keep them cold and, if so, do you use ice or ice packs?


----------



## Jeff212

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I am frankly baffled that some people would even ask such question. WATER IS DIRT CHEAP! My gosh, we're talking 15 cents a bottle! And not every passenger takes on.... Out of 44 trips, I have given out 13 bottles! Merely two bucks worth of water! And as I said in a previous post, it can't hurt your rating and it may even help your rating, so take a chance and have bottles of water in your car... Again, it's only $0.15!


Funny, I went into a store and ask for a bottle of water and they tried to charge me, I was like...."my gosh, WATER IS DIRT CHEAP!" But for some reason they wanted to charge me..... But go ahead, give out shit for free because some billionaire suggested it..... Nowhere else gives out free bottles of water for lower then taxi rate service..... If you ever go to an Uber office to get app, phone.... Whatever, ask for a bottle of water....... Free...... Yep, they don't give it out.... And in CA, the stupid tax on recyclables is 5 to 10 cents..... So it really isn't that cheap just for a case with taxes.......


----------



## rtaatl

I do now that I'm on uberblack and these people keep drinking in down here in Georgia. Guess because it's hot as hell in the summer. At least it's only $2.50 for a pack of 15 at Walmart


----------



## Jeff212

rtaatl said:


> I do now that I'm on uberblack and these people keep drinking in down here in Georgia. Guess because it's hot as hell in the summer. At least it's only $2.50 for a pack of 15 at Walmart


Yeah, black I see it.... Because whenever I took a town car or limo it had drinks....


----------



## Oc_DriverX

cheerose said:


> For those that offer water, do you keep them cold and, if so, do you use ice or ice packs?


I have a small cooler pack. I keep it in the frig with 6 small bottles and when I go out I grab two frozen bottles to throw in there.

However, these days the waters are strictly a backup for my own water bottle, or for the very rare occasion when I will actually offer it to a customer. I certainly do not stock the cup holders with them or advertise their availability.


----------



## Narkos

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have a small cooler pack. I keep it in the frig with 6 small bottles and when I go out I grab two frozen bottles to throw in there.
> 
> However, these days the waters are strictly a backup for my own water bottle, or for the very rare occasion when I will actually offer it to a customer. I certainly do not stock the cup holders with them or advertise their availability.


 I do the same. I wouldn't mind handing out water IF Uber introduced the tipping option. Otherwise, riders get what they pay for...a cheap ride.


----------



## UberDC

jerkstore1972 said:


> It just comes off the your bottom line.
> 
> Who doesn't offer water and who does? What difference has it made?


I don't get the people who moan about the cost of water. I get a 36 pack of water for $3 from the grocery store. Kept them in my fridge and took 4 or 5 every shift. People never used them all. If that's too much to pay for water then you have bigger problems to worry about. Doesn't hurt to have it so why not?


----------



## uberfool

I offer nothing except my sparkling personality, lol.


----------



## Sheldon

UberSF said:


> That's ridiculous If 5 stars is the result of offering water.


Yes UberSF, It is. But when I got 1 star for specifically not having an auxilliary jack for this guy's Ipod, It seems to me that these frills are things that some people do expect.


----------



## Oscar Levant

jerkstore1972 said:


> It just comes off the your bottom line.
> 
> Who doesn't offer water and who does? What difference has it made?


I probably give out three bottles of water in an 8 hour shift. What does that cost me, less than a buck? Why not?


----------



## frndthDuvel

LookyLou said:


> I offer water, gum, cheap candies and chargers. Now that I am doing this with the GOasis unit it looks very nice and is very easy to monitor since everything is right next to me on the console. The items I offer are very inexpensive and very few actually take anything. Probably costs me at most a few bucks per week, but I think I get some credit for having the offerings even with those that don't partake.
> 
> In about 10 hours so far this week I have given away 3 bottles of water (.30 cents) a hand full of Starbursts (maybe .10 cents) and 2 packs of gum (.34 cent) 2 people used the chargers (.00 cents), but just about every rider has commented on my offerings and the unit.
> 
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


Man quite a selection. What is your rating please? 
In about 2 months of driving I have not been asked for water, gum etc. I have been asked for a charge a few times, and a few other times the available charging stuff was noticed and either used or noted that that was cool as compared to taxis. Now the only time I wish I had water, was last week picking up SeaHawk fans after the Charger game. They were drained. A bit quiter than the day before. Kind of like Richard Sherman. But much nicer. 
Currently wearing a 4.77. But then after my first 3 rides I had a 3.0 LOL Yeah and I was worried. 
A bit surprised however that my rating has gone down since using a new car for a week. Doh!


----------



## Pentarou

4.93 - i offer water every time. If I remember... sometimes its to busy to get to the boot to get more. You wouldn’t believe how hard it is to get rid of free water!! About only 15% of people accept. I also have lengthy discussions with my pax and i play them heavy metal. I dont play smooth fm thats for losers.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Pentarou said:


> 4.93 - i offer water every time. If I remember... sometimes its to busy to get to the boot to get more. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to get rid of free water!! About only 15% of people accept. I also have lengthy discussions with my pax and i play them heavy metal. I dont play smooth fm thats for losers.


Why are you commenting on a tread that is 5 years old?


----------

